# The Boss wants me to get some Farcebook likes



## Mac_NZ (Jan 12, 2012)

So if you can spare 30 seconds to click like it would be much appreciated.

https://www.facebook.com/twinneedle


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 12, 2012)

Done.  I didn't know you were into needlework ;) 

I'll have to keep you guys in mind next time I tear my gear up.  I'm assuming it'd be cheaper to use you guys than buying new shit.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 12, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> Done. I didn't know you were into needlework ;)
> 
> I'll have to keep you guys in mind next time I tear my gear up. I'm assuming it'd be cheaper to use you guys than buying new shit.


 
I designed a lot of the gear NZDF issues mate.

Shipping is to New Zealand so not neccassarily cheaper but if you have a $550 Goretex jacket thats torn out chances are we can fix it for 1/5 of the cost of a replacement.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jan 13, 2012)

Done.


----------



## pardus (Jan 13, 2012)

Done.


----------



## Dame (Jan 13, 2012)

Liked.


----------



## QC (Jan 13, 2012)

Don't have FB anymore.


----------



## CDG (Jan 13, 2012)

Done.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 13, 2012)

Done.  At least we're good for something ;)


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 13, 2012)

Done.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 13, 2012)

I've got a backpack I need repaired but the shipping will probably cost me twice as much as I paid for it!


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 13, 2012)

Done.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 13, 2012)

Also had my company "like" it too.  https://www.facebook.com/OramSC


----------



## policemedic (Jan 13, 2012)

Done and done.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 13, 2012)

Liked!


----------



## Dame (Jan 13, 2012)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Also had my company "like" it too. https://www.facebook.com/OramSC


Ooooo. Good idea. Gonna go do that for mine.

ETA: You are now a favorite on https://www.facebook.com/pages/GTFO-Southern-Nevada/237666539601425


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jan 13, 2012)

Liked!


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 13, 2012)

Done, Liked, Still hate you


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 13, 2012)

Done!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 13, 2012)

No friggin way...  unless you send cash.


----------



## parallel (Jan 13, 2012)

Done.


----------



## reed11b (Jan 14, 2012)

Done
Reed


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks guys.

PB,  don't hate me because I wont go to the Blue Oyster bar with you in your pickup with the "Cowboys butts drive me nuts" bumper sticker


----------



## Coyote (Jan 15, 2012)

Done. I'm actually going to NZ next summer to visit a good buddy of mine and it looks like he lives near Christchurch. Might just have to stop by and check it out when the time comes.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 15, 2012)

Let me know if you do mate, I'll try and get you on the range for a yippee.


----------



## pardus (Jan 15, 2012)

Mac_NZ said:


> Let me know if you do mate, I'll try and get you on the range for a yippee.


 
Going to sneak him onto West Melton?


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 15, 2012)

Knowing American geographic knowledge of NZ, his mate is probably somewhere near Waihi


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 15, 2012)

pardus said:


> Going to sneak him onto West Melton?



Yeah mate, I'm still good mates with the range warden.


----------



## pardus (Jan 15, 2012)

Mac_NZ said:


> Yeah mate, I'm still good mates with the range warden.


 
Nice, I always enjoyed that range. Did some good training and drinking there. It was at West Melton that I discovered you could fit 12 cans of beer into the pockets of an Issue Swani


----------



## Coyote (Jan 15, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> Knowing *American* geographic knowledge of NZ, his mate is probably somewhere near Waihi


 
Good thing I'm Canadian. ;)




Mac_NZ said:


> Let me know if you do mate, I'll try and get you on the range for a yippee.


 
Sounds good. I'll let you know for sure.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 15, 2012)

Owned 

If you find yourself in Wellington let me know.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, not entirely owned - my Dad is American so it is possible my NZ geographical knowledge won't be 100%. 

I'll let you know if I end up there.


----------



## pardus (Jan 15, 2012)

Coyote said:


> I'll let you know if I end up there.


 
Don't bother, the North Island is populated by 3 million cunts that aren't worth shitting on.
Just a personal observation.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 15, 2012)

He's got no choice, he either lands in Auckland and carries on domestically or he goes via Australia to Christchurch.

Lose/lose either way!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, my Kiwi buddy's parents are split up - one is just outside of Auckland and the other near Christchurch. If he happens to be in Auckland at the time of me and my other Canuck buddy coming to visit him, we could just take a detour and get a look at other parts of NZ . Take a flight into Christchurch and spend some time there, travel up to 'Cunt Island' as Pardus would put it and stop in Wellington while spending some time there, then make our way up to Auckland. 

On a side note I was just talking to my Kiwi buddy and I was educated on how NZ summer months are during Canadian winter months. May have to make the trip this December so I can get away from this shit weather and get a nice tan.


----------



## digrar (Jan 17, 2012)

pardus said:


> It was at West Melton that I discovered you could fit 12 cans of beer into the pockets of an Issue Swani


 
Issued swani? Complete with bright coloured check pattern, or did they do up a DPM/olive drab one?



pardus said:


> Don't bother, the North Island is populated by 3 million cunts that aren't worth shitting on.
> Just a personal observation.


 
Do you know my sister's in-laws?



SpitfireV said:


> He's got no choice, he either lands in Auckland and carries on domestically or he goes via Australia to Christchurch.
> 
> Lose/lose either way!


 
Fark off!


----------

